# beantwoorden = antwoorden op, enz.



## ThomasK

Het zijn vaak geen perfecte synoniemen, maar dit fenomeen is courant in het Nederlands. 

Vaak met spreken:_ spreken/ discussiëren *over *x = x bespreken/ bediscussiëren (betwitteren ??? _Wel :_ bezingen)
_Ook: _spelen (lopen) *op *een veld =het veld bespelen (belopen?)  _(Geen parallel bij _betreden_, lijkt mij)En
_- luisteren *naar*= beluisteren, kijken naar= bekijken
- werken *op *= bewerken _(lijken wel geen synoniemen, of toch geen echte)

Nogal speciaal: b_ebaard, met een baard op het gezicht

_Zijn er massa's van die verba? Ik heb een kleine test gedaan, en het parallellisme werkt niet te vaak. Maar het lijkt mij didactisch weer niet onzinnig op de parallel te wijzen... 

Vreemd genoeg verwijst de etymologie naar 'bij' als 'om'. Verbaast mij, ik zie hierboven duidelijk een link met 'boven', enz.


----------



## luitzen

Ik vermoed dat het voorvoegsel be- in het verleden een bepaald aspect van een werkwoord uitdrukte en dat dit voorvoegsel tegenwoordig niet meer productief of verminderd productief is. Hierdoor lijkt het alsof dergelijke werkwoorden aparte werkwoorden zijn terwijl het slechts om een vervoeging van een werkwoord gaat. Als dat zo is, is het misschien niet zo nuttig om je af te vragen wat de betekenis van het voorvoegsel be- precies is of door welke woorden het vervangen kan worden, maar is het interessanter om je af te vragen welk aspect het voorvoegsel be- uitdrukt.


----------



## bibibiben

Het prefix be- is op twee fronten nog productief. Het kan ten eerste aan zelfstandig naamwoorden en bijvoeglijk naamwoorden de betekenis 'voorzien van' geven: bebrild, bepakt, besnord, bekabelen, beïnkten, bemoeilijken, bekorten, bevuilen etc. Ten tweede kan het prefix intransitieve werkwoorden transitiveren: gluren naar → begluren, spugen op → bespugen etc. Helaas laat niet elk werkwoord zich graag transitiveren. Van _kotsen_ zou je _bekotsen_ kunnen maken, maar toch gebeurt dat niet. Misschien omdat _onderkotsen_ al bestaat? En waarom kunnen we wel mensen bekijken, begluren en beloeren, maar kunnen we ze niet bestaren? Het zijn zo de raadselen van de taal, neem ik aan.

Het prefix be- is trouwens inderdaad een afgezwakte vorm van _bij_, een voorzetsel dat ooit _bi _luidde. _Boven_ is afgeleid van _bi_ + _oven_. Er is dus een link tussen _be-_ en _boven_, maar die is anders dan je zou vermoeden.


----------



## ThomasK

luitzen said:


> Ik vermoed dat het voorvoegsel be- in het verleden een bepaald aspect van een werkwoord uitdrukte..., maar is het interessanter om je af te vragen welk aspect het voorvoegsel be- uitdrukt.


Bedoel je hier een aspect van het verbum/werkwoord (inchoatief, perfectief, ...) of een semantisch aspect?


----------



## luitzen

Het eerste.


----------



## ThomasK

Een heel speciale variant nog in het Engels, waar hetzelfde prefix heeft bestaan, is _behead_, dat net het omgekeerde betekent van _bebaard_:niet _*behoofden_, maar _onthoofden_... Kennen wij vermoedelijk niet...


----------



## YellowOnline

Ah, morfologie is altijd interessant!



ThomasK said:


> Een heel speciale variant nog in het Engels, waar hetzelfde prefix heeft bestaan, is _behead_, dat net het omgekeerde betekent van _bebaard_:niet _*behoofden_, maar _onthoofden_... Kennen wij vermoedelijk niet...



Sluit aan bij uw voorbeeld uit het Engels: "ontvlammen, ontsteken, ontplanten" (alledrie in dezelfde betekenis) en tal van andere ont- woorden, die intuïtief een tegenstelling zijn. Etymologisch echter niet, zie dit artikel bij _Onze Taal_. Ook hier is ont- een inchoatief.

Over een voorbeeld met be- breek ik evenwel nog steeds mijn hoofd... . Misschien weet *bibibiben* wel wat. Ik heb al in het snotje dat die wel heel sterk is in dit soort dingen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk niet dat dat semantisch negatieve gebruik van _be-_ hebben, maar ik kijk met spanning uit !

Wie zin heeft, mag de lijst nog verder aanvullen : 


ThomasK said:


> _- spreken/ discussiëren *over *x = x bespreken/ bediscussiëren (betwitteren ??? _Wel :_ bezingen)
> __- spelen (lopen) *op *een veld =het veld bespelen (belopen?)  _(Geen parallel bij _betreden_, lijkt mij)En
> _- luisteren *naar*= beluisteren, kijken naar= bekijken
> - werken *op *= bewerken _(lijken wel geen synoniemen, of toch geen echte)


Ik denk alvast nog aan 
- _twisten over = betwisten
_
Maar niet bij : 
+ z_ich beraden (over), zich bezinnen (over)_
+ _beroven_ (al speelt de betekenis mee van sterker zijn, zoals in over-vallen)


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Over een voorbeeld met be- breek ik evenwel nog steeds mijn hoofd... . Misschien weet *bibibiben* wel wat. Ik heb al in het snotje dat die wel heel sterk is in dit soort dingen.



Ik kan hier niet veel aan toevoegen, helaas. Het Nederlands heeft onder meer _benemen_ en _beroven_, verba die qua betekenis een overlap vertonen met _ontnemen_ en _ontroven._ Het is daarom misschien wel verleidelijk te zeggen dat _be-_ hier net als _ont-_ een privatieve werking heeft_._ Mij komt het waarschijnlijker voor dat _be-_ hier opnieuw slechts een transitiverende werking heeft, waarbij de focus niet ligt op het gedepriveerde object, maar op de persoon die voorwerp is van deprivatie:

Ze zijn aan het roven (intr.) → Ze zijn het goud aan het roven (tr.)
Ze beroven hem (tr.) → Ze beroven hem van het goud (tr.)

Het prefix _be- _zou in het Nederlands een intrinsiek privatieve werking hebben als er voorbeelden te vinden zijn à la _behead_ in het Engels_:_ een door _be-_ voorafgegaan gedepriveerd nomen. Dat is dus niet zo. Het Nederlands gebruikt hiervoor het prefix _ont-_ (of anders _de(s)-_). Overigens heeft het hedendaagse Engels _be- _als privatief ook verlaten.


----------



## ThomasK

Je lijkt inderdaad gelijk te hebben: geen privatieve _be- _in Nederlandse _be-_werkwoorden_. _Maar ik zag _beroven _niet als een privatieve _be_-: het privatieve aspect steekt volgens mij al in de betekenis van het werkwoord zelf, wat niet het geval was in _be-head_. Wel is er inderdaad een speciale variatiemogelijkheid tussen *iets roven (van iemand *- bezitsgen., lijkt mij) en *iemand van iets beroven *(vast voorzetselvoorwerp bij _beroven_). Dat is misschien een andere transitivering, want _roven _is op zich al transitief (het te roven object) maar niet altijd expliciet, of zo, maar nu wordt de betrokken persoon - in de genitiefvorm - inderdaad een object zelf van _beroven_. 

_Be-_ valt echter gewoonlijk te associëren met een ingreep vanuit de hoogte (hm), die eventueel net ook grammaticaal transitivering veroorzaakt (omdat een ob-ject ondergeschikt is aan een daad/ activiteit van subject en verbum???). Bij beroven lijkt het mij achteraf ook het geval, vooral figuurlijk: de rover/ 'berovende' lijkt in machtstermen superieur (_überlegen_)...


----------

